

The new wave of Silicon Valley start-ups  - rchambers
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/6929569.stm
Silicon Valley is the southern part of San Francisco's Bay Area, stretching from the city to San Jose. This is one of the top research and development centres in the world; wherever you look someone is having a good idea. 
======
vlad
A BBC article that didn't mention auctomatic? :o

